# my Minolta SR-2 on ebay



## johnny wobble (May 27, 2011)

I hope you guys don't consider this spam... if so, sorry and delete.

I am clearing out a few old toys to fund some new lenses. I did a search here in the collector's corner and "SR-2" didn't return any results. So, do I have the camera you've been looking for? 

reserve price is only 100 bucks.
Rare Minolta SR-2 body with original case - eBay (item 150610463374 end time Jun-01-11 18:05:04 PDT)


----------



## Mitica100 (May 28, 2011)

Good luck to you! I have a great lens for this camera, the 85/1.7 MD, great for portraits. I tried to sell it here and it didn't go anywhere. I'll put it on eBay soon.


----------

